# Goose?



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Magic announcer arrested

`Goose' Givens accused of assaulting 14-year-old girl

By Amy C. Rippel | Sentinel Staff Writer 
Posted June 29, 2004 

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...s29062904jun29,1,7197637.story?coll=orl-magic

Say it aint so Goose, say it aint so!


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Magic announcer arrested
> 
> `Goose' Givens accused of assaulting 14-year-old girl
> ...




He wanted McGrady to stay so bad so he is trying to slow down trade talks? nah...

anyways..I hope its not true..he seemed like a classy nice guy...

i guess you cant really be sure of anyone these days...dam thats sad..


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Goose is one of the classiest guys I've met ever. If this is true, this certainly changes the way I see him and this is also very, very pathetic if true. Bad Goose, bad.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

New article from the Sentinel:

http://www.wesh.com/sports/3472182/detail.html

_A source close to the investigation told WESH NewsChannel 2's Bob Kealing the victim's grandmother saw Givens and the 14-year-old girl in the family's pool. But when the grandmother reportedly felt that something was going on between the two in the girl's bedroom, she put a stop to it.

Givens is charged with sexual battery and lewd molestation.

"Absolutely nothing happened," Givens said.

Orange County investigators said Givens admitted going to the girl's home to give her a private basketball lesson and being alone with the 14-year-old in her swimming pool and bedroom.

"We've got convincing evidence the crimes did occur," Orange County detective Sandra Cawn said.

Detectives said the evidence includes physical injuries consistent with inappropriate touching, a recorded phone call between the girl and Givens, a videotaped interview where investigators said Givens' statements had inconsistencies and e-mails already retrieved from the girl's computer.

"I think my character, my reputation, speaks for itself," Givens said._

I want to believe Goose, but if this turns out to be true and he did do it, then I don't know what to say.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> New article from the Sentinel:
> 
> http://www.wesh.com/sports/3472182/detail.html
> ...



I agree. Goose seems like such a nice, genuine guy. I can't even imagine him doing something like this. Pretty crazy.

I would miss him on Magic telecasts, but ofcourse, if he did do it, he deserves to be put away.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Doesnt sound good for the Goose --

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...t30063004jun30,1,6483549.story?coll=orl-magic



> "While in the swimming pool, the defendant grabbed the victim around her waist and pressed her back to his chest," she wrote, based on the girl's statement. "He then reached into the victim's bathing suit. . . "





> Later that day, the girl e-mailed Givens to say she didn't want any more basketball lessons, according to the affidavit.
> 
> "Why is that?" Givens is quoted as saying. Her reply: "Because of what you did."
> 
> ...





> Friday, at the urging of deputies, the girl e-mailed Givens again.
> 
> The affidavit documents the following dialogue:
> 
> ...


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Couldn't possibly sound more fishy than it does IMO. Maybe this girl has a friend in Colorado....


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

If all of this does end up to be true, which it looks like it is, then it's truly an embarassing thing for me as a Kentucky fan. :nonono:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

News of Givens' troubles baffles all

http://www.courier-journal.com/cjsports/news2004/07/01/E1-boz0701-5461.html


-- This is a sad, sad story. I still cant believe it.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

No! It just can't be!  

Here's another article from the Sentinel on how all of his friends, and everyone that knew him are shocked.

LINK 



> "I just can't believe it. I was floored when I heard this," said golf partner, good friend and Orlando resident Bob Harvey. "That would be completely out of character. That's not Jack Givens."


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> No! It just can't be!
> 
> Here's another article from the Sentinel on how all of his friends, and everyone that knew him are shocked.
> ...


I really hope it isnt true, but the info that was let out about the email and phone conversations sure didnt sound good for Goose.

If it really is true, just goes to show that you can never really know a person, especially just watching them over TV.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

<b><font color=blue>STUNNED!! I have always enjoyed his broadcasting. </font></b> But, I will put this where I put the Kobe case and the Calvin Murphy case in the <b>"innocent until proven guilty"</b> category.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Doc Defends Goose



> ORLANDO, Fla. -- A former Orlando Magic coach is coming to the defense of Jack Givens, the Magic broadcaster charged with assaulting a 14-year-old girl.
> 
> Givens bonded out of jail last week after being arrested on charges he molested the teenager after basketball lessons.


LINK


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Still blows my mind. I hope it is not true and he is exonerated. He was great on Magic broadcasts.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Looks like Goose is going to be replaced as the Magic TV analyst 

*Givens' TV replacement?*



> (Dee) Brown is one of a few people the Magic will consider when it comes time to replace Jack Givens as the team's television analyst. Givens is facing charges of sexual assault, and the Magic won't have the luxury of waiting for the legal process to finish before a decision will be made on the position.
> 
> The Magic won't have any problem finding a quality replacement. Also expected to be considered are Jeff Turner, a former Magic player who has made huge strides as the team's radio analyst the past few years, and Matt Guokas, the former Magic coach who had been doing TV in Cleveland with the Cavaliers.


LINK(Login Required)


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Personally I like Jeff Turner from the times i've heard him. I wouldnt mind him stepping in. I dont really like Matt Guokas.


----------

